# Residence Visa and Misc



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

From previous posts, it seems that the residence visa is really important to get all the other living arrangements in order (car, house, check book etc). I'm still awaiting final offer from the company which should be in the next few days. Can someone clarify what is needed from the employees end as most of the archives indicate that the employer is in charge of the application.

Example, what are the documents that I need to notarize?
Is the medical test to be done in Dubai or in my home country (In my case Malaysian residing in Singapore?)

On a separate topic, what is more practical for Dubai weather, tiled floors or wooden floors? Have seen both apartment types on the property web and just wondering which is more comfortable.

THanks
S


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You are best to have all documents notorised and attested before arriving in Dubai (just makes the process easier)...original wedding certificate, birth certificates, high school/university/degrees.

Your medical is carried out in Dubai . It is a blood test, and if you work in a free zone, you will have a chest x ray.

Either timber or tiled floors are OK here. Some people even carpet floors here too. 
Very much a personal choice.

If the company is organising your residence visa, you will generally enter on a visit visa. If your company is super organised, your residency may be waiting for you at the airport, if not it can take anywhere from a few days - few months (depending on the company)


----------



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, Sqilli3

How many copies do you think would be enough? I mean, I'd like to carry some with me on my trip but with all the other things that need moving as well (I'm just trying to fine something in between)... Also, can it be done by any particular notary or only from specified consulars?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You only need the originals (they get stamped)
For us (we came from Oz), we took all the certificates to DFAT (Dept. Foreign Affairs + Trade) where they were attested.
Then they were sent to UAE Embassy to be attested/stamped etc.

Quick process and wasnt too expensive either


----------



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

marriage certificate needs to be attested by the govt. body in the country of your marriage, then authenticated by the uae embassy in that country. there are document companies that will take it to the embassy for you etc and fedex it all back to you overnight.


----------

